# Save my brewday! (Gold Coast)



## neal32 (6/3/15)

I unpacked all my brewing stuff, got the water, heated it up and as I was about to crush my grain but I thought I would add the salts first.....but I could only find salt and Magnesium Sulfate! 

I need someone on the Gold Coast to save my brewday (given up on doing it today, hopefully can do it tomorrow). I would ideally like to buy whatever food grade Calcium Chloride and Calcium Sulphate you have available.

I can pay in cash or hops.

pls respond.


----------



## Eagleburger (6/3/15)

Go to your chemist and have a look what osteo supplements they have. You may find one with bonus ascorbic acid.


----------



## dammag (6/3/15)

ibrew at Parkwood sells brewing salts. It is in Tonga Place.


----------



## neal32 (6/3/15)

dammag said:


> ibrew at Parkwood sells brewing salts. It is in Tonga Place.


I checked their webpage. Only Calcium Sulphate :/ and Calcium Carbonate....which I have for weightlifting, not beer.


----------



## Eagleburger (6/3/15)

The cement you put in you muscles is alright for brewing too. The low pH will ensure it stays in solution.


----------



## neal32 (6/3/15)

Eagleburger said:


> The cement you put in you muscles is alright for brewing too. The low pH will ensure it stays in solution.


Can you stop posting.


----------



## Pogierob (6/3/15)

Ha ha.. Happy Friday....


----------



## Exile (6/3/15)

neal32 said:


> I checked their webpage. Only Calcium Sulphate :/ and Calcium Carbonate....which I have for weightlifting, not beer.


Give them a ring, They dont update the website too often 
You might want to update your profile too h34r:


----------



## neal32 (6/3/15)

Exile said:


> Give them a ring, They dont update the website too often
> You might want to update your profile too h34r:


Did call, no dice. Only Gypsum. Might have to make the trek to craftbrewer tomorrow :/


----------



## kevo (6/3/15)

What are you brewing?


----------



## neal32 (6/3/15)

An APA with these ingredients and ideally a water profile of Ca-110ppm, Mg-18ppm, Na-17ppm, SO4-250ppm, Cl-50ppm

Mash at 55 for 10, 62 for 45. 72 for 30 78 for 5

Gonna dry hop each fermenter with a different blend of amarillo/simcoe/ctz/meridian @ 2-3g/L


8.00 kg


Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC)

Grain

1

84.7 %

0.54 kg

Munich Malt (17.7 EBC)

Grain

2

5.8 %

0.54 kg

Victory Malt (49.3 EBC)

Grain

3

5.8 %

0.36 kg

Wheat Malt, Ger (3.9 EBC)

Grain

4

3.8 %

10.00 g

Columbus (Tomahawk) [15.40 %] - Boil 90.0 min

Hop

5

9.0 IBUs

30.00 g

Amarillo [9.20 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

6

3.0 IBUs

30.00 g

Centennial [8.30 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

7

2.7 IBUs

30.00 g

Meridian [6.70 %] - Boil 5.0 min

Hop

8

2.2 IBUs

60.00 g

Amarillo [9.20 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

9

11.6 IBUs

60.00 g

Centennial [8.30 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

10

10.5 IBUs

60.00 g

Meridian [6.70 %] - Steep/Whirlpool 30.0 min

Hop

11

8.4 IBUs

1.0 pkg

American Ale (Wyeast Labs #1056) [124.21 ml]

Yeast

12

-

Just need them salts.....


----------



## manticle (6/3/15)

Looks like calcium sulphate/gypsum is the one you want the most. Chloride levels are comparatively low and you are trying to push hops. If you can get gypsum locally and easily, won't that suffice?


----------



## neal32 (6/3/15)

manticle said:


> Looks like calcium sulphate/gypsum is the one you want the most. Chloride levels are comparatively low and you are trying to push hops. If you can get gypsum locally and easily, won't that suffice?


It probably would. As you said, Gypsum makes up the bulk of the additions....I'd just prefer the CaCl as well as I've had good experience with that water with hoppy beers.


----------



## TheWiggman (6/3/15)

neal32 said:


> Can you stop posting.


Wait... manticle liked this post. Screenshot or something? I think this is a monumental AHB moment.


----------



## manticle (7/3/15)

Accidental click from touchscreen phone.


----------



## ekul (7/3/15)

damprid refill packs are pure calcium chloride. Works in a pinch


----------



## TheApathyParty (7/3/15)

I've got a 450g sachet of calcium sulphate from CB, if you're still chasing salts. I'm at Pac Pines.


----------



## neal32 (7/3/15)

Just bought some Calcium Sulphate and rejigged it so I have a similar sulfate to chloride ratio without using CaCl. Thanks anyway. Just mashed in with a measured ph of 5.3 on the dot so off to a good start.

Will order some Calcium Chloride for next brewday.


----------

